# toto flushometers



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Was given a spec today calling for all toto flushometers.
Have always used sloan. Anyone have pro's or con's on the toto's?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

They work ok....later on can you easily get parts.....gay architect????( will I get in trouble for that??)


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

haven't really checked on parts avalibilty, but as long as they get me through my warrenty peroid (1 year). I don't usally do service work. So if the owners want what their designer spec's, it's on them down the line.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i just finished trimming a church that had about 25 sloanvalve wc's, had a problem with about 8 of them slamming when they shutoff, made a hell of a noise.

we used mechanical hammer arrestors as per the engineers specs, so my boss had me go back and above the ceiling tiles cut in a bunch of air chambers, didn't really help though.

so they called the sloan rep and they said there is a know issue with them and they are sending out a bunch of new diaphragms.

funny thing is, i had the same issue a year or so ago on another job, and they had me do the same thing, but new diaphragms fixed it as well.

i mentioned it to my boss but he didn't think what i said was worth looking into


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

stillaround said:


> They work ok....later on can you easily get parts.....gay architect????( will I get in trouble for that??)


 
probly them communist dont like anything around here.... all thou they can get away with what ever they want

as for the toto i like them and have 3 complete valves in stock


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I installed two a few years ago and those things were big and boxy


----------



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

We used hundreds of them on a stadium renovation. One failure. They are sort of funky looking, but have a generator that charges the battery at each flush. Also, they auto flush every 24 hrs. to keep the water in the bowl (or urinal) clean. Rough is the same as a Sloan. My local supply house also sells them for less than a Sloan Optima.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

rex said:


> probly them communist dont like anything around here.... all thou they can get away with what ever they want
> 
> as for the toto i like them and have 3 complete valves in stock


L I B...you sure talk funny..onliest thang is I git it

Toto is a name fir a dawg..not a flushomet...a flushhomtre..you know what ah mean.

Actually they work good and our supply house was pushing them for a while and then backed off.


----------



## PlumbKing (Mar 27, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> made a hell of a noise.
> we used mechanical hammer arrestors as per the engineers specs


Ah water hammer, not your problem, walk away or get an extra.:thumbsup:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry, I've been jammed up for a couple days and haven't checked the post. Thanks for all your comments. I guess I'll give them what they want, and not argue. Thanks again


----------

